# Neeva visiting her family!



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

So this rainy Sunday me and John met with my friend who is purchasing a puppy from Neeva's breeder which is a great chance for us to all meet up and Neeva can see her mum and dad and brother and sisters!

She was a bit over whelmed as there were so many dogs in her face but she was all over her mum which was ridiculously cute. My friends new pup is gorgeous and I love his colouring! It was such a good visit and the breeder is so happy with how she's turning out but was totally shocked at how small she is she's around the same size as the 12 week old pups, tiny little madam. She loves how her coat is coming in and how well we've taken care of her which is nice to hear. Anyways this will be pic heavy as i got a bit carried away lol!

Firstly this is Neevas mummy Pebbles.


Neeva's big brother from the previous litter before her he's called Bear and he is the spitting image of Neeva he's a bit scruffy as he was wet he'd been in the rain ha.


Neeva's daddy Smudge who is a beautiful boy with the most amazing coat.


Neeva's mummy enjoying some scratches.


Neeva's other big brother from the previous litter again Buttons!


This is my friends pup that she chose such a little cutie!


Neevs getting some kisses from Buttons!


Her big bro and her mum just chilling out.


Puppy pile on!


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

what beautiful chis! Looks like they were all having a blast!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Peanuts Mommy said:


> what beautiful chis! Looks like they were all having a blast!


Thats not even half of them, I couldnt get many pics of the rest as everyone was running around mental it was hilarious! Good way to spend a Sunday !


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! You must have been over the moon. I can see why Neeva has the coat that she does. Beautiful, beautiful chi's. I bet Neeva was beside herself with all of that love.❤❤❤
Your friends pick is gorgeous...love the coloring. When do they get to pick it up??
You will have lots of great info for them.
Thanks for sharing all of those pics, love every one.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! You must have been over the moon. I can see why Neeva has the coat that she does. Beautiful, beautiful chi's. I bet Neeva was beside herself with all of that love.❤❤❤
> Your friends pick is gorgeous...love the coloring. When do they get to pick it up??
> You will have lots of great info for them.
> Thanks for sharing all of those pics, love every one.


Thanks so much Debby! It was such a good visit, was really nice seeing everyone and having a catch up. They're all beautiful and the most friendly bunch you'd ever meet I can also see where Neeva's personality comes from when I'm around them. And they pick him up on Tuesday, still not certain of a name yet but I'm so excited for her!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah wow Caitlin these photos are great. It's lovely to see neevas family, I love pebbles she is gorgeous and her coat is stunning. As is her daddy love his blue colouring it's beautiful.
What's your friend going to call her little guy? 
It's crazy how much bear looks like neeva facially! Buttons is such a good name choice I love it, my mother in law has a dog called button. 
Looks like you all had a great time! Did you take pabs?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What an adorable family! Easy to see where Neeva gets her stunning looks and coat from. It's so neat when you're able to take them back to visit. We took Finley and Gizmo (and Tink, but she's totally unrelated) back to our breeder after we'd have Fin for two weeks. They have a houseful - Gizmo and Fin's dad, Gizmo's mom, Finley's mom, and about three or four unrelated females around as well - and it was so cute to see them all together!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Ah wow Caitlin these photos are great. It's lovely to see neevas family, I love pebbles she is gorgeous and her coat is stunning. As is her daddy love his blue colouring it's beautiful.
> What's your friend going to call her little guy?
> It's crazy how much bear looks like neeva facially! Buttons is such a good name choice I love it, my mother in law has a dog called button.
> Looks like you all had a great time! Did you take pabs?


Thanks hun!! She isn't sure yet he's about the same size as Neeva bless her lol! I know they honestly are like twins, It makes me excited for her coat coming in!! I think buttons is so cute and he's a real cutie too I love his colouring its very unusual I'd love a colour of pup like that. I couldnt take pabs as she has 2 bitches in season and she has the dominant male there who is obviously intact I didn't want to upset things so he had to stay behind today the wee soul !



SinisterKisses said:


> What an adorable family! Easy to see where Neeva gets her stunning looks and coat from. It's so neat when you're able to take them back to visit. We took Finley and Gizmo (and Tink, but she's totally unrelated) back to our breeder after we'd have Fin for two weeks. They have a houseful - Gizmo and Fin's dad, Gizmo's mom, Finley's mom, and about three or four unrelated females around as well - and it was so cute to see them all together!


Thanks so much! I love it and she only lives about 10 minutes away from me which is a total bonus. And thats adorable if you ever go back make sure to take loads of piccies !!!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh and i never even bought another dog I think thats fighting temptation at its finest lol!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Fun to see them all together. You're so lucky to have them nearby! I think visits with other chihuahuas does the dogs so much good!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Photobuff42 said:


> Fun to see them all together. You're so lucky to have them nearby! I think visits with other chihuahuas does the dogs so much good!


Aww it was so much fun. I really enjoyed it, and i'm the same I love finding out other people have chi's so we can meet up.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

All of the babies are sooo cute! Chihuahua heaven!❤☁🌟


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like everyone had a great time. That's great that Neeva got to see her mom and dad again and you could visit with the breeder. Neeva really looks like her brother from a previous litter. It's nice that your friend is also getting a chi from the same breeder and a beautiful pick too.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

So many cute chis! They're all gorgeous. And it's so cute that Neeva was happy to see her mum.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is so lovely! it is uncanny how much Neeva looks like her brother Bear, gives you a great indication of what she will look like as an adult.
We took Bambi (the fawn pup in my avatar, no longer with us) back to visit her family, and she had a blast playing with her mum, grandma and siblings. We had Harley then as well, and it was so obvious that the dogs recognised Bambi, but treated Harley as a newcomer. They had kept a pup from Bambi's grandma's litter (both bitches had gone to the same stud dog so he was Bambi's half brother as well as her uncle) and they were overjoyed to see each other again (the litters were only a few days apart so they grew up together)


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhh, that must of been so fun !!! I wish I could of got to meet Ellies Mom, Dad, and siblings but I only saw pics of them .
I did meet Minnie and Tootsie mom and dad and the whole litter. there were 6 puppies total


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Ah-hem....You know I think Neeva is a cutie-pie but......where are the pictures of my PABLO? I adore Pablo. :love1:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Ah-hem....You know I think Neeva is a cutie-pie but......where are the pictures of my PABLO? I adore Pablo. :love1:


Me too, he is just my kind of Chi


----------

